

With a $200 Kindle Fire and $800 Windows 8 tab, is the $500 iPad still tenable? - rbii
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/97647-kindle-fire-and-windows-8-will-kill-the-ipad

======
thekevan
Not sure why people are so interested in who a company will put out of
business when they put out a new product. I just care if it is good or not.

------
anigbrowl
Sure it is. IPad's real competition is clustering around the 4400 price point
as far as hardware goes, but the Android app ecosystem needs at least another
year to mature.

